# Write some facts about your/others' fictional character. We'll type them for you!



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Salad Days said:


> IMO this is a fantastic thread idea! Thank you so much for posting!!!!
> 
> I've been working on a story on and off for years. It's about a girlxgirl couple and I actually made a thread trying to type them both before. I got ESTP for one (though I'm not sure she isn't an ESFP, ESTP seems most likely. I may post about her at a later time) but I'm struggling to type the other character. I'll say as much about her as I can. Of course, I expect that you'll type them at your leisure. I wouldn't think of asking for more than that
> 
> ...


Si- being mad about sifting to change 

Pretending and feigning emotion when really feeling something - low feeling 

Introvert sensing or inferior Ne since she fear changes and novelty 

Introvert feeling 

Si Te

I see inferior Ne in your character - do to her fear of changes and wanting things to be the same- she also expects and appreciate order ( regardless the matter of carrying it out or not ) which makes me think Te 

Highly doubt she's Fi Dom or aux bc of the low use of her Ne

I'm guessing istj


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Type my character 

1. She's good at reading people's emotion and is extremely charismatic - hence she fakes that she's a psychic and fortune teller who can read the future or talk to the dead -she makes a great deal of money from it 

2. Despite being a liar she does have a heart- for example she suddenly got visited by this guy subconscious and she thought he was a ghost - she tried her best to solve his problem for him and reconnect him with his wife 

3.she is very calm in manner and speaks quite slowly / she's also extremely fashionable however she's careful with her money 

4. Most of her fortune are told to make a person feel better about moving on - so although she's technically lying she also feels that she's giving them sound advice and therapy - that's why she doesn't feel too guilty about her job 

5. Sometimes she spook herself out from guessing correctly about a certain person that she believe she does have special power 

It's a character from my play so I'm unsure if she's type related- but have fun ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Type my character
> 
> 1. She's good at reading people's emotion and is extremely charismatic - hence she fakes that she's a psychic and fortune teller who can read the future or talk to the dead -she makes a great deal of money from it
> 
> ...


Sounds like an ENFJ to me, only because she's so intensely focused on her goal of helping others with their emotional trauma (Fe-dom?) that her acknowledgment of her Ni only seems to come into play afterwards? I don't know how great I am at this so someone here might wanna compare notes. 

I also want to thank you for such immediate assistance. It'd be very interesting to me if Tai was an ISTJ while Eva's an ESTP. Definitely gave me something to think about :O


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

i'll shamelesslyrepostmine


* *






> 1. I'm not that physical, even though I want to be, I am really clumsy and one time I got really dizzy even on warm up exercises, and people made fun of me for it, which made me feel bad about myself.
> 
> 2. I feel really awkward and nervous whenever I have to express my feelings and emote. I prefer to act on those emotions, rather than talk about them, and I dislike having to conform to common values. One time, when I was thinking negatively about what others may thought of me, my self esteem was virtually nonexistant.
> 
> ...


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

flourine said:


> i'll shamelesslyrepostmine
> 
> 
> * *


I see a lot of inferior Fe and a mild use of Si along with Ne- seems like Ne is more prominent than si - so the character is intp


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Umbraphage said:


> Hm... Hector sounds extroverted (?), more feeling, and more of a judger.
> 
> The functions I believe he uses: Fe, Se, possibly Te. I can't figure out Ni or Ne!
> 
> ENFJ? ESFJ?


Yeah, that's what I am most confused about. Although I think he is, EXFJ, I'm not sure if he uses Ne or Se. I can see him using either, but I think his impulsiveness COULD be a sign of low Se. 



A Temperamental Flutist said:


> I second that.


Thanks for your help 

EVERYONE: Wanna do a new one?

This is Ricky, Hector's fraternal twin (enneagram also?):


He has a very chill attitude, thnks everyone should think independently, enjoys solving problems at his own pace and doing his own stidying outside school i.e. reading books etc.
He is a very hands on person. He enjoys learning by doing, but also likes a bit of theory. He's studying to be a biology teacher because that interests him.
He is good at making plans, and following them through. He likes having a sense of his future, but always has a back-up plan/can improvise if something goes wrong. 
When he falls in love, and likes someone, he'll support them and do anything for them i.e. his girlfriend. 
Can be animalistic and impulsive sometimes (nowhere near as bad as Hector is), but is usually calm, controlled and disciplined.
Is lazy, hates school, but is very intelligent. Applies himself to get by on whatever he needs to learn. 
Likes to smoke, take drugs and sleep about. Is good at hiding it around people he needs to impress, though. Can be very charming and assertive when he has to be.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Yeah, that's what I am most confused about. Although I think he is, EXFJ, I'm not sure if he uses Ne or Se. I can see him using either, but I think his impulsiveness COULD be a sign of low Se.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Introvert thinking 
Ti - Se 
Ni 
Fe 
Se but not in a Dom position 
Ti- Se 
Se - Fe 

I see a high use of Ti and Se however it seems like he is more calculating of his impulse - istp with well develop Fe


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> EVERYONE: Wanna do a new one?
> 
> This is Ricky, Hector's fraternal twin (enneagram also?):
> 
> ...


My guesses:
1. Ti, a Five
2. Se-Ni ?
3. Se
4. Don't know where to type this. so subtype maybe?
5. IxxP ?
6. Se/Ne
7. S over N

I'm going with ISTP, type 5(w6?), so-sx-sp


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Introvert thinking
> Ti - Se
> Ni
> Fe
> ...


Thanks, I wasn't sure if Ricky was an ESTP or ISTP (I knew he was either one), but if Hector is ENFJ, doesn't that make them duals? That would be pretty cool. And yes, developed Fe makes sense, if he's going to be a teacher too. He'd need some Fe xD
@ColdWindsRising - Yeah, I can see Ricky as a ISTP 5, but also one who's starting to integrate and develop some 8 qualities. I can see w6 over w4 too, as he's a very 'heart/image' based person, and a lot more 'head based' if that makes sense?


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

Could you help me type my character (mbti, functions, enneatype, instincts, anything you see)

Here are some facts:
1) He is very straightforward about what he wants from people. He's not very diplomatic. With his friends, he likes not talking much, but rather enjoying each other's physical presence without saying anything.
2) He often dwells on emotions, thinking about how much he loves someone or hates someone. He sometimes gets pretty depressed.
3) He wants to keep himself physically active. It's very important for him to feel good about himself. He also cares a lot about what he looks like, his clothing for example. He feels more confident that way.
4) He makes big plans in his mind. But every time he tries to act it out, he inevitable turns out disappointed with the results. They were not what he expected. When his plans fail, he often gets the impulse to run away and leave it all behind.
5) He can get a little possessive about his belongings. He likes collecting stuff and some of these things have very special, personal significance. They have important memories linked to it.
6) He can get very angry internally at the sight of injustice. He often forgets to take into account that other people have different viewpoints and opinions. 

Hope this was enough! Curious to hear what you have to say!


----------



## ShadyWolf (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a character

He doesn't like people much and tends to avoid them. He dresses in a fairly unattractive way to spite society yet he is very modest. He hates going shirtless and stuff unless he feels safe. He's very emotional and used to self harm in his teen years. He's tried to kill himself in the past. He's very sarcastic and snarky towards people he distrusts but once you earn his trust he's very sweet and cuddly. He does what he has to do and is a mixture of artistic and strategic. He can lead a group through a dangerous swamp with minimal casualties, or he can be the dude wandering around strumming a guitar. He is shy about letting people hear his music, because it's so deep and it makes him feel vulnerable. He's also very reluctant about love up until he's falling in it kicking and screaming. He's very loyal and is willing to die for his lover. He is rather sacrificial by nature and is willing to give things up for people and causes if he feels he should. He has little interest in being a leader and when people look up to him he's usually shocked like "you respect me? I spent the larger end of last week locked up in a dungeon cuz my existence is a crime and they all want me dead."

He can be sensitive 
And can occasionally tip off the cliff of instability
But he tries very hard to remain calm and composed
Certain topics can reduce him to meltdowns and crying though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyzzy (Sep 25, 2015)

@ColdWindsRising



ColdWindsRising said:


> Could you help me type my character (mbti, functions, enneatype, instincts, anything you see)
> 
> Here are some facts:
> 1) He is very straightforward about what he wants from people. He's not very diplomatic. With his friends, he likes not talking much, but rather enjoying each other's physical presence without saying anything.
> ...


1. Seems like an introvert to me
2. Strong F, and gives off a bigger vibe of an introverted perceiving function than an extroverted one.
3. Sensing, but more Si
4. Either strong F, strong introverted perceiving, or both. (More or less weak T, extroverted perceiving, or both)
5. Once again, strong F, strong introverted perceiving
6. F with introverted perceiving

Judging from that, I think that this character is an ISFJ (Si-Fe-Ti-Ne) from the strong Si and F factors in your description. In regards to Enneagram, he seems like a 1w9. If you want a better explanation, feel free to ask!

Now onto my character Leif...

- He's got a very utilitarian and (when it's in his best interest, which is often) a contrarian mindset. He bases his decisions on what he thinks will help most and is very honest in this regard. He usually doesn't try to force his opinions on others, however, and oftentimes ends up fixing a problem by himself.
- He's very polite and caring, oftentimes a gentleman to others and an excellent listener, often acting as a confidant and advisor to those close to him, and a love interest to those who aren't.
- In regards to himself, he is secretive and often acts selfless. He comes from a dark background and often gets depressed or fearful if he thinks about himself too much. Deeply pessimistic and realistic in his own mind, but keeps a warm face around others. Self-sufficient and self-critical.
- Clever and witty, especially when he's in good spirits, and especially if it aids other people or makes them feel better. He tends to be naturally skilled with his mind, and is apt when it comes to thinking of solutions.
- Often keeps his mind from wandering into dark places by taking action in the world around him- both a handyman and an athlete in this regard, not so much because he enjoys it, but he simply enjoys it better than his depressive thoughts, along with the fact that it is easy for him due to his ability to process the concepts behind the activities.

I'd really like for Cognitive Functions/MBTI/Socionics AND Enneagram, but only if you have the time. Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Xyzzy (Sep 25, 2015)

Well dang, I missed a post, and I'll probably feel bad if I don't answer it. So @ShaydeWolfe...

Oh god I am getting a lot of mixed signals. First off, he is definitely an enneagram 4 or 6. (Especially a counterphobic 6) It's definitely that conflict against society and sensitivity/intensity that makes me think of this. In fact, he's definitely an sx lead and then probably an so secondary due to his seeming uncare for his own health and desire to change the social structure. (Unless I'm misinterpreting something) I suppose you want his MBTI though, so I'm going to say INTJ. He really seems opposed to some of the concepts S is typically used to embody, (Quite literally the body) which makes me think he's Se last since Ni also seems to be a good representation for how he acts and thinks. I also chose Te over Fe because of the fact that he doesn't really have too much control/awareness of his emotions, along with the fact that he seems to think more logically. Plus Fi is no stranger to what he is like as well. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll go ahead and post my other character now since the first one was so fun to do. After, I might try to type someone else's depending on how confident I feel in my abilities and how not-mentally exhausted I am after writing this. 

For reference: Her name is Evangeline, but Eva for short. 

-As a teen, she was very promiscuous and partied a lot. She was a cheer leader and naturally physically active. Eventually she dropped out of high school and started a band. 

-She's always hated her father, reason being that ever since her mother died when she was young, he was also promiscuous and bringing strange people around the house; he's bisexual and some of the people he brought around would openly hit on her despite the fact that she was only 14 when it started. His attitude was "This is just how life is sometimes." She believes he's extremely insensitive, and that he doesn't even care that he lost his wife. At the same time, he is very wealthy and has been providing for her financially ever since she left high school (she's 24 now. He sends her enough money to get by every month.)

-She's beautiful but modest. She can't handle it when the attention is on her, always putting it back on someone else. (Example: If someone compliments her on her beauty, she'll say something like "But I'm not as beautiful as you.") She doesn't dislike herself, but she is naturally selfless/doesn't even know how other people see her because that's not where her head is at. 

-With age she's calmed down a lot, mostly preferring to spend time with her close friends. She still loves being with people (just ones she already knows) and can't stand being by herself for long amounts of time, though. 

-She's lazy and lax. Part of why she's so popular, and was as a teen, is because she hardly cares about anything/never tries to take control of anything or anyone. She occasionally likes to shock people for fun but always means well. She's sort of like Bugs Bunny in that she does things just for kicks except she's not nearly as creative or witty with her pranks.

-She loves watching and sometimes playing sports. Her bedroom is basically filled with empty beer cans, sports posters/other merchandise, and porn videos + magazines. She's not organized at all.

-She's got some problems with commitment due to how insatiable she is sexually and a fear of being locked down unhappily. Her girlfriend, Tai (who ai.tran.75 helped me figure out is probably an ISTJ) is the only person she could ever stand to be with long term. 

-She's not great at understanding her emotions and will often sacrifice them to keep the peace. Most times she just lets them build up until she is severely depressed and has to talk to someone. 

If you need more info, let me know  Thanks. I think she's probably an ESTP but as the writer, I don't know if I'm thinking clearly here.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

@Xyzzy, I'm thinking ISTP. I feel like the Fe is pretty clear in that he takes people's feelings into consideration when deciding how he could best assist them. Ti because he avoids dealing with his own feelings and seems to be much better at thinking on a more technical level. I didn't get the vibe that he cares about taking control of a lot of situations, or rather, his actions aren't due to him working towards any greater good. Seems like he only helps people be comes across/doesn't SEEK OUT issues to fix? That's why I think he's maybe a perciever, plus the fact that he has such a live and let live mentality. 

It was hard for me to tell if he uses Ne or Se. I just figured maybe he was an Se user since he doesn't seem to want to make things "complicated" by coming up with theories about things and such. Seems as though he just wants to do what he think he has to and leave it at that. 

Can't do the Socionics part because I don't know enough about it. I'm thinking maybe 9w8, though, or just some kind of 9 period?


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Salad Days said:


> I'll go ahead and post my other character now since the first one was so fun to do. After, I might try to type someone else's depending on how confident I feel in my abilities and how not-mentally exhausted I am after writing this.
> 
> For reference: Her name is Evangeline, but Eva for short.
> 
> ...


1. Se
2. Feeler or Fe.
3. Not related to type. Fe and Fi can both be selfless.
4. Extrovert. 
5. Probably a P type, and doesn't have Ne. 
6. Not related to type, but maybe more Ti than Te? 
7. Se. 
8. Fe... 

Se + Fe + Extrovert + P + Ti = ESTP. I thought ENFJ too because she seems to have quite good Fe, but she doesn't strike me as an iNtuitive and a J type. Maybe because her tertiary function is developed? She's already an adult, after all. 

It also makes sense that it's an ESTP x ISTJ story, because they're supposed to be good matches :laughing:


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

flourine said:


> 1. I'm not that physical, even though I want to be, I am really clumsy and one time I got really dizzy even on warm up exercises, and people made fun of me for it, which made me feel bad about myself.
> 
> 2. I feel really awkward and nervous whenever I have to express my feelings and emote. I prefer to act on those emotions, rather than talk about them, and I dislike having to conform to common values. One time, when I was thinking negatively about what others may thought of me, my self esteem was virtually nonexistant.
> 
> ...


1. Probably not Se. Maybe Fe?
2. Err... Thinker? Fi? Fe?
3. I don't really know, but I think he/she doesn't have Te. 
4. Ne...
5. Ti? But there's Si there. 

Probably INTP. Not sure, though.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

A Temperamental Flutist said:


> I second that.
> 
> 
> Alice plays the trumpet. She is not particularly good at it and is recovering from a bad teaching experience. She has a habit of pinching on high notes and playing too softly, likely due to confidence issues regarding her music.
> ...


I don't know much about Enneagram, so I won't try type her with it. Maybe the others can 

1. Probably Si...
2. Okay.
3. Te?
4. Okay, Te, that is. 

I can't tell much with this. There's not much information. But I'm thinking xNFP or xSTJ.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Type this character.

1. I wish for the people of the world to get along with each other for now and generations to come. 
2. I remember some facts and memorable experiences of the past. But my experiences, good or bad, doesn't matter to make decisions about the future. The future is different from the past. 
3. Sometimes when I'm not in my heads I look at nature and appreciate how beautiful it is. 
4. Sometimes I'm in my heads too much that I wander around the house without realizing it. Often I stopped, realizing where I am, and thought, "Why am I here all of a sudden?"


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

^ INFJ

The main character of the story I'm working on (if you want to guess enneagram as well, you're welcome):

1. He is athletic and very physically active and he has troubles staying still for too long.

2. In school he was great as P.E., sciences, math and history. He never got philosophy and he's always had a really hard time learning foreign languages.

3. He is not very trusting of people (mostly due to past experiences). As soon as he meets someone he can sort of "feel" what kind of person they are, and his guesses are usually right. If he gets "bad vibes" from someone he can be very cold and also mean towards that person.

4. As a child he used to be very shy and not at all confident in himself. Nowdays he still is shy, deep down, but now he hides it with a cold, sarcastic demaneor. He also grew to be a confident person who wants to shape his own life and hates anything that he perceives as controlling, as one of the most important things for him is being independent.

5. He is impulsive and often acts on instinct without thinking about the consequences.

6. He's proud and hates asking for help from other people. He tries to do and face everything on his own, despite how stressful that can be. Because of this, he tries not to show his feelings much, although he fails to when he's under a lot of pressure. Despite trying to control himself, he is prone to bouts of anger and moodiness. All in all, he's really sensitive but tries not to look so.

7. He cares deeply for and his very loyal to the people closer to him. Despite being indifferent towards strangers, he bears no ill will towards them. Even when fighting on the batterfield, he doesn't like to take lives and tries to harm enemies as least as possible, while still doing as much as he can to stay alive and not be harmed himself. The only people he's violent towards are those who hurt him or the people he loves really bad.

8. He can have strong reactions to things he perceives as unjust and strongly dislikes oppressive and controlling people, expecially oppressive and controlling parents (as they remind him of his father).

9. He's not a native English speaker and when he was a kid he had a strong accent, which he hated. He's done everything he could to reduce his accent, which isn't much evident now.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Xyzzy said:


> @ColdWindsRising I'm thinking along the lines of ESTP 3w2 so/sp
> 
> @WontlyTheMoonBear I'm leaning towards ESFP, but I'm confident with 8w7 3w4 5w4 tritype


Yes. I would agree to the tritype but I wasn't sure if he was an ESFP or ENTJ. Thanks for your help.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Let's type Lozano (enneagram and MBTI):
> 
> ● He is assertive, commanding and not afraid to change things up and say what he thinks.
> 
> ...


Te I'm guessing 
High achiever makes me think Ni 
Se 
Te- Fi 
Ni 
Te-Fi 
Ni -Te 
Extrovert 
I'm guessing Entj for your character 
--------------------------------------------------

1. She couldn't care less for material matters - the latest trends or being perceived as weird 
2. Quite friendly and easy to talk to and have no problem speaking her mind - however she rarely approach a conversation first
3. Has a love for ballet dancing and literature- big fan of classic novels from Jane Austen and Louisa May Alcott however despite her passion in dancing and women literature she's quite Tomboyish 
4. Is extremely humorous and tells great stories, doesn't mind poking fun at herself and have really sharp comeback 
5. Can be herself in any situation and enjoys her individuality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyzzy (Sep 25, 2015)

@ai.tran.75 I can tell she's a Fi dom, but not much else :tongue:

Anyways, I'll try to keep my character brief since it's 12:30

- Although prone to bouts of depression and feelings of insignificance, he is usually on the center stage in some way with his friends whom he calls most people
- He also finds his pleasure in other people's happiness, and tends to act as a second-in-command around others, and always willing to go along with what they want
- He does however have a strong sense of justice and morals, and can't stand for something not seen as right from his perspective, this, combined with the other traits, tends to make him a champion for those who stand with him
- His mind is often filled with too many thoughts and ideas which causes him to take on too much and never finish anything for himself, however he can let go of this for others
- He often beats himself up over not being objectively "the best" and takes a lot of perfectionism in what he does, but he hides these aggressively and will try to cover it up in a sad twist of irony through false emotions in order to prevent others from being hurt


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

Xyzzy said:


> @ai.tran.75 I can tell she's a Fi dom, but not much else :tongue:
> 
> Anyways, I'll try to keep my character brief since it's 12:30
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try
1) makes me think of Fi, but might as well be Fe
2) Fe
3) Type 1 on Enneagram (possible Ni)
4) N
5) Type 1 on Enneagram

I'm guessing INFJ 1w2.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Character 1:
Age - Haven't decided but under 18
Gender - Male
Likes the outdoors and sports, is cocky/flashy, likes ice cream, friendly, likes to sing. Mostly happy. Enjoys his sleep, empathetic, likes sexual jokes.
Occupation: Singer.
Sports: In a soccer team.
Wears a green t shirt with a creamy-pale yellow shirt underneath. Wears black/dark grey pants with a turquoise pattern.
Eye colour: Turquoise
Hair colour: Green
Height: Around 5'4/5'5

Character 2:

Age: In his 20s
Hair colour: Grey
Eye colour: Red
Wears a dark green beanie,
Reddish-Orange scarf
Mustard jacket
Black pants
Has a scar on left side of face
Smokes
Violent individual that doesn't mind hurting others.
Follows the "leaders rules"
Anarchist
Insults others
Concerned mainly about his ownself and his close knit group of friends.

Character 3:
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Turquoise
Gender: Male
Elegant, flashy, charming, charismatic, passionate, maybe a bit of a womanizer.
Wears a purple cape with a white long sleeve shirt and
turquoise pants.
Also has another outfit which consists of a white beret, white cape with green and dots underneath, red long sleeve shirt, blue pants and brown boots.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fairy Bread said:


> Character 1:
> Age - Haven't decided but under 18
> Gender - Male
> Likes the outdoors and sports, is cocky/flashy, likes ice cream, friendly, likes to sing. Mostly happy. Enjoys his sleep, empathetic, likes sexual jokes.
> ...


Character one display a lot of Se , since he's under 18 his auxiliary function wouldn't be well developed yet - my best guess is estp follow by esfp - do to his outgoing nature and his interests in engaging in 5 senses 

Character two sounds like an unhealthy entj since he enjoy following rules and seems to have inferior Fi- 

Character 3 - hard to detect - but I'm guessing enfj or estp
Since display of both Se and Fe are within his character and style I'm just unsure on which order bc not enough I go provided 
---------------------------------------------------

1. When falling in love or for somebody deeply without knowing their true feelings or intention - she's can act quite aloof with that person
2. She's extremely dreamy and idealistic, a hopeless romantic - however it's all conceal within her - most people would view her as whimsical and carefree. 
3. She's unable to do anything if she has no interests or passion in it and gets deeply offended when others call her useless 
4. Curious about everything and everyone around her - however she's never nosy
5. Enjoys being well liked by everyone and is often hurt or confuse if somebody was to dislike her - however sheds never a people pleaser - most of her compliments comes from the heart and if somebody was to cross value with her she is able to throw a tantrum 
6. Works at a bookstore - she's extremely friendly , flirtatious and banters around with her customers however she appears to be very introverted and timid towards her coworkers .
7. Has an obsession with history , vintage style , collecting antiques and classic films


----------



## Nocti (Aug 2, 2016)

Ooooh ive got one ive got one ! Ruby Kurosawa, from love live sunshine !!!

- She is very shy. She is always hiding behind her friend (always the same friend tho), behind palm trees, behind a fan, or a book in the library. she's blushing to the point that worries, like WOW tomato red. her entire face turns red, really, she's one shy gal. if you tell her that she's cute (which is true) she litterally screams out loud, you really have to cover your ears at this point, she's. just so shy oh my god. The main character had to lure her out of her hideout with a lollipop just to give her a hug.

- She has always been fascinated by idols, she really wishes to become one herself, but her big sister disapproves, so she gave up, and said that because of her sister Dia's influence, she was forced to hate what she likes. But regardless she'd love to spend some sister time with Dia. She always has that one sad look on her face when people mention her big sister as "the student council president" rather than as "ruby's big sis". She always looks like she's on the verge of tears.

- Sometimes, when she's excited about idols again, she can ask something real loud without fear, and her shyness only strikes back after a few seconds, as if she forgot about her shyness for a moment, because she just felt so happy that she felt like she could actually raise her voice and ask for the group's name or info about the next concerts for example.

- She has a very strong bond with Hanamaru, I think she's the only person she trusts. She can really be herself around her, talk about the idols she loves, it's as if she took off her personnality's armor around Hanamaru. She has a very strong bond with both her. she needs to feel safe in order to be herself.

this thread is such a great idea i love it i guess you'll see me often here


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nocti said:


> Ooooh ive got one ive got one ! Ruby Kurosawa, from love live sunshine !!!
> 
> - She is very shy. She is always hiding behind her friend (always the same friend tho), behind palm trees, behind a fan, or a book in the library. she's blushing to the point that worries, like WOW tomato red. her entire face turns red, really, she's one shy gal. if you tell her that she's cute (which is true) she litterally screams out loud, you really have to cover your ears at this point, she's. just so shy oh my god. The main character had to lure her out of her hideout with a lollipop just to give her a hug.
> 
> ...


Introvert - considering the fact that she's afraid of change - introvert sensing in high position 

Feeler 

Inferior Ne 

Si 

My guess is isfj bc of the strong display of si and inferior ne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll repost 
1. When falling in love or for somebody without knowing their true feelings or intention - she's can act quite aloof with that person
2. She's extremely dreamy and idealistic, a hopeless romantic - however it's all conceal within her - most people would view her as whimsical and carefree. 
3. She's unable to do anything if she has no interests or passion in it and gets deeply offended when others call her useless 
4. Curious about everything and everyone around her - however she's never nosy
5. Enjoys being well liked by everyone and is often hurt or confuse if somebody was to dislike her - however sheds never a people pleaser - most of her compliments comes from the heart and if somebody was to cross value with her she is able to throw a tantrum 
6. Works at a bookstore - she's extremely friendly , flirtatious and banters around with her customers however she appears to be very introverted and timid towards her coworkers .
7. Has an obsession with history , vintage style , collecting antiques , family heirloom and classic films


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Character one display a lot of Se , since he's under 18 his auxiliary function wouldn't be well developed yet - my best guess is estp follow by esfp - do to his outgoing nature and his interests in engaging in 5 senses
> 
> Character two sounds like an unhealthy entj since he enjoy following rules and seems to have inferior Fi-
> 
> ...


Wow I didn't expect anyone to type all three xD.
Hahaha interesting, thanks!
Character two was originally going to be psychopathic, maybe I should just leave him that way.

And your character - INFP.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

Could you type this character?

-She is a very easy person to be around. She laughs very easily, is laid back and almost never gets angry. 
-She talks a lot, but it is usually seen as a good speaker. She could take 20 minutes to basically say 'Welcome everybody' and still not be boring. She also enjoys debate. 
-She loves to draw quiet people out by asking them questions about things they feel comfortable talking about. People are easily drawn to her. 
-She likes to wear expensive and fashionable clothing. They make her feel confident, but she also wears them for the status of it. -She has good self-discipline and can work for hours on something if she thinks it's worth it. 
-She is not a sportive type, but she would enjoy parachute jumping and such things. 
-She doesn't get angry easily, or at least she doesn't show it. If she is internally angry at someone, she often tries to get back at them, by humiliating that person for example and giving him a bad feeling about himself. And she can manipulate the situation so she appears innocent and you'd think she didn't mean to offend or humiliate him. Overall, she's good at manipulating people - and she wouldn't say no to it when she wants something badly. 
-She gets along with most people, but most often she is with the popular, possibly arrogant people, for the status of it. But deep down, she knows she likes the shy, introverted types better.

Any response is appreciated!


----------



## Cammycar (Aug 31, 2014)

@ColdWindsRising Seems like she has a lot of Fe; I'm gonna go with ENFJ.

I have a few OCs that I've kind of typed, but I want to see what others think. Here's Character A:

1.) He's a medical student. His biggest fear is hurting someone he cares about, or failing to save a friend/patient (even if there is no way he could've helped them).

2.) He doesn't believe in destiny. Well, kind of. It's too dangerous to accept that things are just meant to be. He will do anything in his power to make sure what happens to himself and others around him is in line with his personal beliefs, and can be very rigid when opposed.

3.) He sees the best in everyone. Although not stupid, he can be a bit naïve and wants to believe that even the worst people have some good in them.

4.) He suffers from a bit of post-traumatic depression, but acts energetic and playful around most people, hiding his darker feelings. Some can see this side of him, but he will only open up to those closest to him, and in complete privacy.

5.) He doesn't much care for authority. If the rules are flawed, he has no problem taking matters into his own hands to ensure that the right thing is done.

6.) If he realizes that he is a danger to others, he will isolate himself without a second thought, just to protect people from being hurt.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

@Cammycar

Most things you said point towards Fi, or to F in general (especially n2 pointed me towards Fi more than Fe). I'd say he's Fi-dom. I'm going to guess INFP over ISFP, because of his idealism.

About my own character, well, ENFJ was among the main contestants to me. Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Cammycar (Aug 31, 2014)

@ColdWindsRising Yeah, I was afraid of that. He's the potential main character in my story, so I don't want him to be one-dimensional. I think I'm gonna go the INFP route, due to some unhealthy Si things that happen earlier on. Thanks for the help!


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Time to type my avi

Getting a straight answer from her is almost impossible. When she is not quiet and studying, she is being a deadpan snarker, often making snarky comments even mid battle against her opponents, sometimes commenting on how stupid they are. Despite this snarky attitude of hers, she's still a very good and caring friend to someone who's essentially her opposite.

She doesn't really get along well with others, and she is practically silent most of the time. She is described as being dark and taciturn (not necessarily evil (more accurately for her she is basically neutral), but she is cynical and introverted (in her case she's probably the most introverted in the whole series)

She does things by the book, though still makes many mistakes doing so. She is described as being very studious as well as scholarly.
Normally she isn't that proactive (she stayed in a library for a century), but she has a deep commitment to knowledge and will proactively go and acquire it wherever it is concerned (Knowledge is her surname too... so...)


She is a super bookworm, being the librarian of a room with pretty much thousands of books, most of (probably all of them) written by you guessed it, herself. Most of the time she spends is alone except with an assistant, or the few others who actually spend time in the mansion she's in (it's not her mansion but she lives in it, and she's been doing this for over 100 years)


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Best thread ever.



flourine said:


> Time to type my avi
> 
> 1. Getting a straight answer from her is almost impossible. When she is not quiet and studying, she is being a deadpan snarker, often making snarky comments even mid battle against her opponents, sometimes commenting on how stupid they are. Despite this snarky attitude of hers, she's still a very good and caring friend to someone who's essentially her opposite.
> 
> ...


1. TP. Often Te users are more direct with their responses when Ti tend to be sarcastic or jokeful.
2. Ti-dom traits.
3. Strong Si
4. Strong Ne.

Semi-mature INTP? The fourth part seemed very undeveloped inferior Fe itself, recluding herself on the part of the mansion being completely alone despite she lives with people. Would say ISTJ as second thought.


Here I go.

1. He loves to spend the nights playing the guitar or reading alone in the sand of the beach, despite being a very social and active person.
2. He was the one of the weakest of all his group members, but he seemed useful due to his gentle soul and spiritual connecting, healing other members.
3. Even if it is very agreeable, often uses a sarcastic and cynic way to talk. And often comes to phylosophical phrases like 'There is no good, there is no bad. Only grey, ones closer to the dark shadows, others closer to the white lights'.
4. He's the kind of mentor who is a big bearded similing guy who gently do a lot to applease everyone. The kind of person who when see someone alone and sad, gets closer to them and offer things to light him up.
5. He knows that he's an hypocrite and someone who hates the system as long as the power it is not in the people(Now it's when I way that he uses a sickle and a hammer hehe(no, he doesn't)).
6. He used to be much darker and sadistic until he lost lots of things.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

1. I guess this is lower S.
2. F
3. Fe-Ti
4. INxx stereotype
5. I guess this is Ti?
6. Not sure if this is type related.

Likely INFJ

1. She doesnt just think outside the box, she burns it with a flamethrower and runs over the ashes with a car. In addition, her power takes a bit of outside the box thinking to do as well. She lives for the enjoyment of life, and is generally carefree and likes to cause mischief

2. She is said to be very experienced (given, she's lived >1200 years), and is good at mathematics and numbers. 

3. While she rarely ever leaves her house (She sleeps all day), she has many connections with many individuals in her setting. She has a tendency to toy with her opponents rather than go all out, and while she is described as mastermind, she does not seek to control her environment, which seems quite strange for someone who's practically a de facto leader.

4. Most of the time she seems quite unreliable, but when the safety and security of her setting is at stake, she will not hesitate to get involved, but usually through an indirect means. Most of the time this means that she manipulates others to do the work for her (she's very lazy too). In fact, she deals with problems by manipulating others to do the work for her, and rarely ever acts directly. 

5. She rarely lets anyone know what her goals/motives are, and when they are revealed, they seem to be very abstract. She has a reputation of being fickle, whimsical, and unreliable by lying often, and thus many people are not fond of her, yet she takes it all in stride.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@flourine - Uh, I am going for ENTP?

Let's type Uncle Zeke (enneagram and MBTI):


He has strange beliefs that no-one has ever thought about or heard of before. 
He's very intelligent. He always asks simple questions that have the hardest answers.
He says the right thing at the right time.
Is very comforting, open and cares about people. 
He treats everyone like family.
He is an encyclopedia of knowledge and wisdom.
Can be a manchild sometimes. 
Likes to have fun and is very laid back. 
He treats everyone as his equal.
Can be a bit impulsive (overeating, drinking and smoking weed).
Loves entertaining people. 
He's a great storyteller.
Very relatable guy.
Tries to simplify complicated things for people to understand.
Stands up for himself and others. 
Very fast-minded.
Has a shortcut for everything.
Has a plan and is an opportunist. 
His plans are very well-thought out and he has an answer for everything.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

@WontlyTheMoonBear - I'm not sure, but maybe an extravert with Ti/Fe... 7w6 9w8 2/3?


Fun thread. 

I "have" a few characters, though I don't yet have a consistent idea of who they are, their backstories, or their names. But I'll give it a go.

1) His attitude is often impatient, irritable, arrogant, dismissive, blunt, or uninterested. 
2) He usually does not care what strangers think of him. But he does seek love and approval from those he cares for. He's more patient and tolerant with sensitive people, since he tends to have a soft spot for them. Bickers with people sometimes...or all the time...either out of affection, annoyance, or insecurity. 
3) Uses false arrogance to hide insecurity. Hates failure. May feel hurt and envious if someone is 'better' than him. It makes him feel worthless and unwanted/unneeded.
4) Has a sensitive side, which is seen more by those who become close to him. Seeks an ideal love to satiate his loneliness. Puts himself in the role of a rescuer/charmer/protector, because he enjoys doting on love interests, and he's not sure how else to attract someone, other than acting in what he believes is an "attractive" manner. 
5) Easily gets attached to those who are kind to him, or who he sees as innocent/in need, and can be pretty protective. 
6) He's not above breaking the law if he thinks he must, or for more petty reasons [i.e. thrills, revenge]. He can be sneaky and mischievous. But he can also be impulsive when emotional or stressed.
7) When depressed or otherwise distraught, he finds comfort in alcohol, sexual intimacy, and fiction with romantic themes. [lol]


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @flourine - Uh, I am going for ENTP?
> 
> Let's type Uncle Zeke (enneagram and MBTI):
> 
> ...


I think ENTP. I see both Ti and Fe, especially in 'tries to simplify complictaed things for people to understand'. He seems to have an extraverted perceiving function as dom - being a manchild, not having the best self-discipline. His fondness for making up stories and his unusual believes point me towards Ne.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

rain clouds said:


> @WontlyTheMoonBear - I'm not sure, but maybe an extravert with Ti/Fe... 7w6 9w8 2/3?
> 
> 
> Fun thread.
> ...


Since I've done Wontly's, I'll also try yours 
1 - I suspect Fi/Te
2 - still Fi/Te, but Fi stronger than Te.
3 - strong Te (backed up by Si?)
4 - first part: Fi (similar to n°2)
5 - yeah, I'm thinking Fi and Te again. His instincts are probably sp/sx.
6 - Fi/Te I guess, with underdeveloped extraverted Perceiving function
8 - (Hey, where's 7?) I don't know how to classify this ... Romantic themes seems to appeal to a Feeling function.

Conclusion: I see heavy emphasis on Fi and Te, and a bit of Si. I'm going to guess ISTJ - than Si-Te-Fi will be his main function and he strikes me as an assertive introvert. Enneagram type might be an Eight, with sp/sx instinct.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

rain clouds said:


> @WontlyTheMoonBear - I'm not sure, but maybe an extravert with Ti/Fe... 7w6 9w8 2/3?
> 
> 
> Fun thread.


So basically he's one of the cool kids? 



ColdWindsRising said:


> I think ENTP. I see both Ti and Fe, especially in 'tries to simplify complictaed things for people to understand'. He seems to have an extraverted perceiving function as dom - being a manchild, not having the best self-discipline. His fondness for making up stories and his unusual believes point me towards Ne.


Yeah, I wasn't sure if he was an FJ or TP, to be honest. I knew he was an N, because he doesn't really base himself on any kind of tangible facts/realistic aspects of life as much as a heavy S user would.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

*I'm back xD*

Y'all wanna type some more characters? For fun: 

*Lu*

Is a very independent thinker, self-taught and pretty practical orientated.
Can be very deep at times and answer things with one word.
Has a degree in finance. Very good with money, finances and budgeting. 
Is very impulsive, a massive risk taker and very aggressive.
Very quick learner, quick thinker and fast mover. 
Can stick to long term plans, but prefers to do things in the present.
Has a very caring, nurturing side and is good at protecting you.
Is good with feelings and advice once you get to know him.
Strong willed and likes to do things his way. Very stubborn at times.
Is very organized and can be calculating at times. 


*Ethan*

Is a very private person. 
Has a rich inner world.
Is socially adept and very flamboyant when he's performing.
Gives great advice and is very sensitive to people's feelings.
Enjoys being unique, but will stick by his friends/lovers to the end.
Has a rich imagination.
Is friendly, good at planning things and knowing how people will react.
Knows how to get reactions from people. Can sense emotions in the room.
Very persuasive and inlfuential at times.
Can be very emotional around the people he loves.
Isn't a bad problem solver. 


*Quan*

Sticks by his principals and thoughts.
Enjoys learning by himself, like Lu. 
Will go to a lot of effort to prove someone wrong, or his idea/thoughts right.
Will stand up for himself if someone/something goes against his ideals.
Generally peaceful, apart from conflicts. He will use violence to break them up.
Very smart, organized, calculated and a good planner.
Enjoys the company of others and is very laid back.
Likes to get lost in his own world of drawing, music and emotions.
Very independent, individualistic thinker.
Enjoys experimenting and improvising with ideas and objects.

*Emilio*

Very friendly, open and sociable. 
Enjoys persuading others, speaking with them and being invested in them fully.
Will do anything for his friends and family.
Likes to have a good time and be positive.
Enjoys helping others.
Has a wide circle of allies, friends and family. 
Likes to discuss ideas and concepts then act on the ones he sees as worthwhile investments. 
Likes to cheep people up, motivate and listen to/sort out their issues.
Will stand up for others and himself when he has to. 
Can use logic to sort things out, but prefers to consult others/his own advice first.

More main characters coming soon. :shocked:
This'll do for now. Interesting to know people's thoughts.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

I haven't typed anything in a while, but I guess I'll give your characters my best shot @VirtualInsanity

Lu: xSTP
Ethan: INFJ
Quan: IxTP
Emilio: ENFJ


----------



## Detective John Kimble (Jan 18, 2017)

1. The woman is self-confident and likes to think strategically, dominating the Earth by every step she takes.

2. She will never give up until it is done. She has more energy than I do and do more future planning.

3. She's afraid of being betrayed by her allies, so she steps cautiously. 

4. She has a weakness and that is being impatience. She needs to get this planet as soon as possible.

5. She doesn't care about empathy and keep on striking her targets without emotion.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@flourine
That's interesting that you think Quan is an IxTP but thanks your input.

Anyone wanna try enneatyping them too? It's okay if you don't wanna


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Detective John Kimble said:


> 1. The woman is self-confident and likes to think strategically, dominating the Earth by every step she takes.
> 
> 2. She will never give up until it is done. She has more energy than I do and do more future planning.
> 
> ...


She sounds xNTJ to me.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

@VirtualInsanity Hmm... MBTI-wise, I mostly second @flourine, though the impression I get from Quan's description would have me saying IXTJ rather than IXTP; but Ennea-wise, my personal guesses would be 5w6 with p'raps 8w7 and 3w4 or 4w3 for Lu, 2w3 with 7w6 and 9w1 for Ethan, 5w4 with 1w9 and 3w4 for Quan, and 6w7 with 9w1 and 3w2 for Emilio based on what you've listed.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

*Wow*



Schmendricks said:


> @VirtualInsanity Hmm... MBTI-wise, I mostly second @flourine, though the impression I get from Quan's description would have me saying IXTJ rather than IXTP; but Ennea-wise, my personal guesses would be 5w6 with p'raps 8w7 and 3w4 or 4w3 for Lu, 2w3 with 7w6 and 9w1 for Ethan, 5w4 with 1w9 and 3w4 for Quan, and 6w7 with 9w1 and 3w2 for Emilio based on what you've listed.


Wow, thanks for the enneagram typings. I appreciate your input a lot. 

IxTJ for Quan? That's interesting. I guess that Tertiary Fi could make sense for him too. 

I'm also running another novel alongside this one, so I might want people to type a few more characters for me xD This is fun and interesting and addicting.


----------



## Quads (Mar 8, 2017)

My character was the well-meaning but misguided ruler of a small Spanish dictatorship

1. He's assassinated his ally for talking smack about him

2. His personality is a mix of Castro and Stalin

3. He banned all narcotics after the death of his son via overdose

4. He's a strategist at heart, and despite a lack of proper education in military, is quite good at leading troops

5. My character was a stern, charismatic diplomat who got his way through intimidation. Despite the relative weakness of his nation, he managed to stay neutral during World War II.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Quads Sounds very ENxJ to me. 


*☆​*​​
Okay guys, type Josh (MBTI and Enneagram, if you can):

*H E A L T H Y*
 He is a very quiet but observant guy. 
 Very thoughtful and sweet.
 Is a good listener and a shoulder to cry on, especially for his close friends. 
 Enjoys the Sciences, Art, Philosophy and Astronomy. Has majored in them. 
 He has a Doctorate. 
 Can be a bit awkward and shy around new people. May say weird things out of nervousness but gets used to new people very quickly..
 Is very misunderstood. He has a lot of amazing ideas, theories and thoughts but a lot of people don't understand them.
 Is good at reading people and situations and usually knows what will happen in the end.
 Is a good problem solver, intelligent and can even be practical at times. 
 Enjoys surfing, working out at the gym, boxing and swimming as his main ways to get out of his head. 
 He gets a lot of aha moments and thoughts that instantly make sense or knows that they will happen sometimes. 
 Is seen as a little bit eccentric (in a good way- creative and outside of the box) at times by a lot of people but they are soon comfortable around him.
 Has been called "wise" before. 

*U N H E A L T H Y*
Becomes very withdrawn.
Becomes very scattered. 
Becomes overly emotional.
Has a lot of visions and delusions. 
Stops looking after himself.
Becomes pretty edgy (on the edge, very stressed and irrational). 
Can overindulge on alcohol, sex and drugs a lot. Becomes very unproductive.
Takes the blame for everything. Feels worthless and useless. Holds the burden of the world on his shoulders.
Becomes very eccentric (in the bad way) and alienating to a lot of people. 

Thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

No-one? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

:'(

The poor lil thread died.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

@VirtualInsanity INFJ for Josh?


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

VirtualInsanity said:


> *H E A L T H Y*
> - He is a very quiet but observant guy.
> - Very thoughtful and sweet.
> - Is a good listener and a shoulder to cry on, especially for his close friends.


Sounds like IxFJ so far.



> -Enjoys the Sciences, Art, Philosophy and Astronomy. Has majored in them.
> -He has a Doctorate.
> - Can be a bit awkward and shy around new people. May say weird things out of nervousness but gets used to new people very quickly..
> -Is very misunderstood. He has a lot of amazing ideas, theories and thoughts but a lot of people don't understand them.


Getting some 4 and 5 vibes, as well as hints of Ni.



> -Is good at reading people and situations and usually knows what will happen in the end.
> -Is a good problem solver, intelligent and *can even be practical at times.*


The bold made me laugh. Yes, being practical does seem like a bit of a feat for the INFJs I've known sometimes :tongue:


> -Enjoys surfing, working out at the gym, boxing and swimming as his main ways to get out of his head.


 Inferior Se.


> -He gets a lot of aha moments and thoughts that instantly make sense or knows that they will happen sometimes.
> - Is seen as a little bit eccentric (in a good way- creative and outside of the box) at times by a lot of people but they are soon comfortable around him.
> -Has been called "wise" before.


Pretty much textbook Ni descriptions.



> *U N H E A L T H Y*
> Becomes very withdrawn.
> Becomes very scattered.
> Becomes overly emotional.
> Has a lot of visions and delusions.


Is that some unhealthy 5 I see over there in the distance?



> Stops looking after himself.
> Becomes pretty edgy (on the edge, very stressed and irrational).
> Can overindulge on alcohol, sex and drugs a lot. Becomes very unproductive.


Sounds Ni-Se.



> Takes the blame for everything. Feels worthless and useless. Holds the burden of the world on his shoulders.


Is that some unhealthy 4 I see over there in the distance?


> Becomes very eccentric (in the bad way) and alienating to a lot of people.


Oh my, that must be an INFJ! Would say 5w4 or 4w5 depending on the spin, but leaning towards the former given his defense mechanisms, perhaps sp/sx? Sounds like the internet's favorite things. Probably would have to put in lower 6w7 or 7w6 for some bonus fear and to explain the smaller desire to forget physically. Not certain with the third in the tritype. If it's alright with you, I think I'll make a seperate post for my character because this is already pretty long.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

I created two characters ;_;

Tomokarin and Izake

*Tomokarin *:

Badass
strong- physically and mentally
cares only about himself and his own development and achievments
wants to be the strongest and the best
super competitive
hotheaded
unlikely to show many sad or negative emotions, keep it inside
hate weak people who can't stand up for themselves
spontaneous and impulsive
action- oriented
sometimes can be super harsh and insensitive
cares only about himself, but from time to time he can show that he cares for his close friends
super motivational
his biggest fear is being weak, mainly because of past experiences.
loves nature
always try new things : food, clothes and etc'
has positive look on life
dont believe in good or bad, believe only in what is right or wrong for him

*Izake
*
very enthusiastic and energetic
hate being alone for a long time but also hate being around people for a long time
hates everything related to work
playful
thinks the life is a game and everything you do will affect your final score in the end
very imaginitive and creative
very friendly 
funny, can joke about almost everything
anxious
afraid of doing mistakes, always trying to do things the best way possible
very emotional
very skilled with coming up with original ideas
wants people to recognize his abillities and be admired by them
his biggest fear is to be forgotten, he wants to be in the history books
he wants to change things to what he thinks they should be
he hates going into unknown situations and places, but he always try to deal with this directly.
loves "wearing masks " in public, almost never shows his true self, mainly because he is afraid and socially awkward
many of his behaviors he took from other people he respected or knew and he made this behaviors his own.
has neutral look on life, sometimes can be positive and sometimes negative



meh, I can post more, but im tired. ;/


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Birbsofafeather said:


> Sounds like IxFJ so far.
> 
> 
> Getting some 4 and 5 vibes, as well as hints of Ni.
> ...


Wow thanks for the in-depth typing. And it's fine about the tri-type. You done an amazing job to be honest. 

I wasn't sure if Josh was an INFJ or ISFJ or even an ISFP. It all makes sense now the way you analysed things. 




Windblownhair said:


> @VirtualInsanity INFJ for Josh?


Thanks. I guess he is INFJosh after all. Haha.
@Ruri The Typer 

Tomokarin sounds like an ESFP 8. 
Izake sounds like IxFJ 6?


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay it’s time to bump this bad boy after a year. I have some main characters from the same universe that are being troublesome to type and I would like some opinions on their types (enneagrams are also welcome): 

Domingo:
- Very ambitious (made his first million at 18). 
- Strong willed.
- Independent.
- Fast thinking.
- Always has a goal in mind that he wants to reach.
- Always has a back up plan of a plan. 
- Always solves his own problems. 
- Is pretty cold and calculating. Can make reasonable predictions about outcomes. 
- Is intelligent. He could have went on to become a doctor to give his business legitimacy but decided not to, since he had the money to back it up. 
- Has a secret nurturing side that he shares on his family and has a close bond with them. 
- Can be pretty meticulous at times. 
- Shows displays of violence to get people to submit to his will. Has become born a feared and respected name around Angel Falls. 

Pie (Domingo’s stepbrother): 
- Is very artistic and talented at creating things. Has made some wonderful sculptures and paintings in the past. 
- Is a bit of a loner; although he enjoys peoples’ company, he still likes to retreat to his art studio and create things alone. 
- He has a way with words. Has written some books and charmed some ladies in the past but none of them have ever stayed with him. 
- Can be very emotional, over dramatic and borderline histrionic at times. 
- Easily stressed. His family and friends have to calm him down a lot and reassure him that everything’s fine.
- Is very stylish, good at social skills and looks after his appearance. Is very good at acting. Has had acting roles in movies in the past. Has won awards. 
- Is very easy to get on with when he’s not in a bad mood. Everyone likes him and thinks he’s a good person to be around.
- Finds commitments difficult. Can barely look after a pet dog. 

Dory (ex-boxing champion turned hitman)
- Is pretty quiet. Believes that actions speak louder than words. 
- Is very practical in his dress sense, phone and everyday life. 
- Is direct and straight to the point but still pleasant. 
- Is respected for his hard work, honesty and strength (despite being short, he’s strong, muscular and in control). 
- Is a deep thinker. 
- Comes up with logically consistent reasoning, ideas and knows how to carry out these ideas/concepts in a simple but effective way. 
- Very focused. Tends not to freak out unless things go very wrong and he’s unusually stressed. 
- Usually disciplined. Wakes up at a similar time every morning, goes training and has similar meals, even though he’s retired. 
- Didn’t want to become a hitman. Was forced to become one over one dumb decision when Dory wasn’t himself. 
- Has been a pretty cautious person, ever since he was made to become a hitman. 
- Is a loner and happy with it. Has very few close relationships and likes to keep his private and public personas and lives separate. 

Max:
- Can be very impulsive and make stupid decisions, especially when he’s drunk or high. 
- Very assertive.
- Can be very loud and irritating at times.
- Very direct, brash and comes across as rude to people at times. 
- Is brutally honest. 
- Can be very childish at times. 
- Is very active and quick thinking.
- Loves taking apart and fixing bikes.
- Can be very smart and logical when he’s focused in his job or gives himself a moment to think things through. 
- Enjoys riding his bike fast. Enjoys going out and having a good time. 
- Has a loving side around his family, animals, friends and son, Ray.
- Longs to be understood and accepted and to find a sense of normality and stability underneath the madness. 
- Is pretty decent at drawing, writing and making music. Very creative at times. 
- Is very athletic and strives to be the best at gym and basketball.
- Very determined, strong willed and stubborn at times. Does whatever he wants. 
-Has endless amounts of energy and never seems to tire out. 
- Can be very playful and fun to be around at times. 
- Generally well received and liked, except when he crosses the boundaries. 

(Part two below) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Teo:
- Very Quiet and conscientious. 
- Tries to be a “good” person, despite his flaws and inner conflicts with his beliefs. 
- Is a deep, emotional thinker.
- Very caring to those he trusts.
- Very mature. Has a lot of experiences to share. 
- Very kind person. 
- Is like a nurturing parent to the people he trusts. 
- Tries to balance out his fiery, violent, volatile side with his calm, controlled outer exterior. 
- Very passionate about motorbikes, fixing them and riding them.
- Very focused person. Can spend hours on one task to make things perfect.
- Is a bit of a germaphobe. Likes things being neat, tidy and kept the way he likes it. 
- Is a romantic. Some of the guys at the mechanic garage make fun of him for it.
- Reliable. 
- Usually punctual. 
- Trustworthy to those he lets in. 
- Good at detecting lies. 
- Good at languages and learning them. 
- Practical. 
- Has a fun side and a secret side hobby of dressing as a drag queen. He enjoys letting himself go at weekends in the club. 

Jimenez:
- Very ambitious (owns his own TV production company).
- Very charming and persuasive. 
- Very fast thinker. 
- Very good at explaining himself and convincing people that he’s right. 
- Terrible at commitments. Has been through three marriages and is barely 40 yet.
- Can have a bad temper. Can become violent and aggressive at times. 
- Great at covering up his tracks and finding loopholes. 
- Amazing salesman. Good at making money and selling things. 
- Loves his daughter and would do anything for her. Even lie about his ex-wife to protect her.
- Street smart. 
- Great improviser.
- Smooth talker. 
- Never been caught for being in trouble with the law. Yet. 
- Very extroverted. Enjoys peoples company.

Luke:
- Very impulsive.
- Very outgoing and friendly.
- Very loud in his dress sense and presence. 
- Very musically talented. 
- Very dramatic.
- Never been in a serious relationship before. Never had commitments past a one night stand. 
- Has a few close friends that keep him right and on track. 
- Is horrible at organising himself. Very chaotic. Lives in the heat of the moment. 
- Moves with his emotions and feelings. 
- Very charming, like Jimenez. 
- Pours our his heart and emotions a lot. 
- Has a good sense of style and self-expression. 
- Falls for people he loves hard and easily. 
- Likes expensive things. Has an eye for the finer things in live. 
- Easy to get on with on a surface level.
- Assertive. Takes imitative in the relationships and forming them. 

Mikey (Max’s “partner”):
- Is level-headed. 
- Organised. 
- Insightful. 
- Kind.
- Has intelligent ideas. 
- Only speaks when he has to. 
- Understands the human condition. 
- Very patient. Can wait months for the right moment. 
- Likes to plan ahead.
- Thinks of every angle before he commits. 
- Very deliberate in his choices. 
- Peaceful. 
- Self-confident. 
- Secure. 
- Happy. 
- Low energy. 
- Intellectually minded. 
- Good with people and figuring them out. 


Zeke:
- Very cautious. Always looking over his shoulder for danger. 
- Good at detecting lies. 
- Has a strong sense of danger. 
- Good at ordering and picking out the correct bikes for repair. 
- Good sense of style and an appropriate dress sense. 
- Can stand up for himself. 
- Confident in his final decisions. 
- Takes good care of his possessions. Still has his four year old phone in perfect condition. 
- Likes to figure things out for himself. 
- is the underdog. Bites back hard when he has to. 
- Likes cresting music as a way of self expression and as a future career choice when he builds up his fanbase. 
- Compares himself to other people a lot and can be self conscious. 
- Likes making stuff to reflect his current moods.
- Rarely gets angry. When he does, the universe shakes. 


Rafi:
- Likes to keep to himself.
- Sensible. 
- Logical. 
- Chooses his words wisely. 
- Is combative and fights when he has to. Chooses his enemies wisely. 
- Likes to be efficient, conserves his energy and brains for emergencies. 
- Has a lot of plans. Enjoys fleshing them out and adjusting them as the events come along. 
- Enjoys reading. Enjoys leaning from books and building things.
- Has a good grasp of how the world and the systems work around him. 
- Very good at remembering things in great detail. Has a memory link system inside his mind. 
- Stoic.
- Hardy.
- Gets on with things. 
- Has a lot of common sense. 
- Good, consistent fighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh wow, this is an awesome idea. I like this a lot. 

@Max
Domingo: xNTJ, either 8w7 or 3w4.
Pie (Cute name): Classic ISFP 4w3.
Dory: INTP, can't really enneatype him.
Max: ESTP 8w7 
Teo: ISFJ 1w2
Jimenez: ExTP 7w6
Luke: ESFP 7w8
Mikey: INTJ 9w8
Zeke: ISTJ 6w5
Rafi: Extremely ISTP, not sure of enneatype.

Should've figured yours would be bikers :wink:

I'll do my own characters soon.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Pizzafari said:


> Oh wow, this is an awesome idea. I like this a lot.
> 
> @Max
> Domingo: xNTJ, either 8w7 or 3w4.
> ...


Wow, thanks for taking the time out to type all these crazy mofos xD 

Yeah, they're bikers lol. Most of them, except Mikey, Dory, Jimenez, Luke and sorta Pie. Pie was a biker before. It was hilarious. 

Dory's an INTP? Interesting. I had him pegged as IxTP, but never really thought about Ne for him. 

Yeah, Rafi's a stereotypical ISTP. You need one of them to sort everyone out. 

Max is an 8? I suppose that makes sense. He's influenced by me, but is totally not me at the same time. 

Mikey INTJ? Interesting. I guess I can see that. 

Teo a 1? Yeah, I wasn't sure if that was Fi or 1. I knew he was IxFx. 

Yeah, Jimenez reminds me a lot of Saul Goodman in a way. He probably has the same enneatype as him. xD

Looking forward to (attempting) to type your characters.


----------



## MoonlightMagic (Sep 16, 2018)

Awesome idea! I've been trying to type my two characters for a long time, but since I'm terrible at It, I had little to no luck.

So let's start with #1 (Lily).

* She puts up a serious no-nonsense facade and in her free time, she is always seen reading books, but among her closest friends, she is chatty, sarcastic and has no problem saying what everyone is thinking.

* Every decision she makes are heavily influenced by what is best for the people she truly cares about and she is willing to give up literally anything for them (I'm positive that this is the Fe's description)

* Despite all of that, her favorite catchphrase is "You made up your mind, so there is no stopping you now. Go for It, but be careful."

* Her strengths include honesty, persistence and cunningness paired with enough wisdom not to corrupt her.

* Her weaknesses are not being able to stand much emotional pressure, stubbornness and inflexibility.



and here is #2 (Tesseki)

* If there is something he doesn't like, is seeing things cannot be explained with science (For example: Fairies, bat winged humans, talking trees etc.)

* He has a major crush on character #1, but due to her cold nature, he completely confused on how to let her know, so he just makes a fool out for himself, what she sees as him just being his dumb self. But when my third character, Kireina (who is also crushing on him and is most likely an ExFP) asks from him, if he believes in love, his answer is: "Honestly? Nah!"

* He spends so much time studying, he has absolutely no idea on how gorgeous nature can be, so when my third character takes him to a flight, and shows him the sunset from a high mountain he is speechless and a tear escapes from his eye.

* His greatest strengths are loyalty, kindness, strong will, teamwork and he is always ready to assist and support his teammates.

* His weaknesses aside from the above-mentioned "Seeing is believing" and "inability to speak to his crush" are being unsure, clumsy and paranoid.

Note: Sorry if two traits contradicts themselves. I'm not very good with details, also I never wrote a fanfic for these characters due the good old "*I* *N*ever *F*inish *P*rojects." They just exist in my mind.

Edit: Oh before I forgot, thank you very much guys! :wink:


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Max said:


> Wow, thanks for taking the time out to type all these crazy mofos xD
> 
> Yeah, they're bikers lol. Most of them, except Mikey, Dory, Jimenez, Luke and sorta Pie. Pie was a biker before. It was hilarious.
> 
> ...


Oh crap sorry, I didn't read Max's points properly, I missed like half of them somehow! Lemme redo that, I think he's 7w8.

Dory was hard to choose between S and N, but he struck me as more 'in his head', which is more typical for N's than for S's. I think an SP would be much more present in the world around him, taking in the senses.
Teo was kind of hard to type too, but he struck me as a tribe-focused J, and I got more S vibes than N. It was really hard to get a proper enneatype for him, but I got hints of 1w2.

I'll write up my characters tomorrow, I ended up without time to do it and I'm a sleepy boi now :tongue:

Edit:

@MoonlightMagic
Lily: xxTJ 8w7. There isn't really enough to go on for me to give anything more specific than that... making decisions based on what's good for your friends isn't Fe though, that's just being nice. I get the impression her actions are based more on T-reasons than on F-values.

Tesseki: xxxP 5w6. Maybe IxxP? Sorry, there really isn't anything here that points me towards any cognitive functions. All I can tell is that he's self-focused rather than tribe-focused, hence P. If I was to really try to squeeze something else in I'd say _maybe_ IxTP but can't say for sure.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Pizzafari said:


> Oh crap sorry, I didn't read Max's points properly, I missed like half of them somehow! Lemme redo that, I think he's 7w8.
> 
> Dory was hard to choose between S and N, but he struck me as more 'in his head', which is more typical for N's than for S's. I think an SP would be much more present in the world around him, taking in the senses.
> Teo was kind of hard to type too, but he struck me as a tribe-focused J, and I got more S vibes than N. It was really hard to get a proper enneatype for him, but I got hints of 1w2.
> ...



Yeah, I knew Max had a strong 8 influence anyway and I agree with Se dom. He's kinda like... a puppy with a choke chain collar sometimes, you know? Playful and cool with a sharp edge.

Yeah, I guess Dory is more of a tactical fighter than an in the moment one, if that makes sense? Likes to think about things a lot. Think them through, rather than act them out. He didn't get to be the best in his game through strength alone 

Yeah, I guess he's more tribe focused than individually focused. He enjoys his comfort and space but still wants to hang around people and maintain his relatinships with the chosen ones. 

And sure  Tomorrow would be cool. I'll check out other people's tomorrow also like @MoonlightMagic when I'm in a good headspace. It's like 1am here.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Actually sod it, I'll do it now, sleep is for the weak.
I use MBTI and the enneagram to help me flesh out my characters so I already have types picked out for them but it'll be fun to see what you guys think. They aren't just walking templates of their types though, the types were just li'l tools to help. I've still got some more work to do with them but:

Game 1, cyberpunk very distant future world:

*Hitoma* (Protagonist)
- Gun for hire, doesn't think twice about taking lives, but has some level of moral standard for his actions.
- Stern and calculating.
- Apathetic towards most strangers, but fiercely loyal and protective of people he's taken under his wing.
- Outwardly very calmly stone-faced, but internalises a lot of emotional turmoil.
- Very independent for the most part, but would fly off the rails without Rei to dote over as his emotional anchor.
- Had Rei built illegally as a replica of his little sister after she was killed by a nanotechnology malfunction.
- Pragmatic and reliable, gets shit done.
- Does things his own way, wouldn't allow anyone else to take charge of him.
- Has a very large presence, and tends to make an impression everywhere he goes. Famous in his living area, and most people local to him are acquainted with him on some level. Also has a lot of enemies.
- Reserved, doesn't seek company from anyone but Rei.
- Mostly spends his free time at the bar or fishing.
- Combines "guns blazing" with a methodical approach.
- Good with his hands, and observant of the environment around him.
- Loves guns, absinth, and the sea.


*Rei* (Deuteragonist, Hitoma's surrogate "sister" & partner-in-crime, android) 
(Might change her name due to her unintentionally being a bit similar to _another_ Rei, but I gave her this name for a reason) 
- Extremely quiet, outwardly emotionless and socially inept due to incomplete personality programming and being generally dodgily-built. Displays autistic behaviour.
- Follows Hitoma's every word without thought like a trained dog.
- When not following her training schedule spends her free time listening to music, browsing the future world's equivalent of the internet or gaming.
- Very good with computers, skilled at hacking.
- Generally only speaks when she has something very important to say and usually only speaks to Hitoma.
- Always on the alert, first to take action when anything unexpected happens.
- Watchful of others, takes a long time for her to fully trust anybody, especially around Hitoma.
- Despite seeming aloof, has a lot of empathy for others and will always try her best to cheer someone she cares for up if nobody else steps in first, though she isn't all that good at it.
- Driven by a pathological need for acceptance by Hitoma. Tries obsessively to behave as similarly to his deceased sister as possible, though by her nature she again isn't very good at it.
- Has a very small presence, easy to miss her or forget she's there.

*Yohan*
- Affable and outgoing.
- Rushes headfirst to meet new people and befriend them. Gets personal with people quickly, tends to overstep his bounds.
- Tends to assume more of his relationships with people than the other party feels about it. Has a large number of people he calls his friends but the feeling isn't always mutual.
- A flirtatious womaniser, but loses his game completely when he genuinely falls for a girl. Case in point, Mika.
- Always the one arranging outings with his friends and acquaintances, and takes pride in that fact.
- Envious of others.
- Interested with technology, tinkering with androids and nanotechonology is his main hobby. Decent at coding.
- Loves girls, gadgets and pizza.
- Loves parties, especially with friends. Will try to befriend people and join another circle if he's there alone.
- Very giving with his possessions, time and energy, but easily taken advantage of. Especially by Mika.


*Mika*
- Unfazeable mood-maker.
- Upbeat and optimistic.
- Does what she wants when she wants, nigh impossible to control. Only person who can keep a leash on her is Hitoma, who she respects.
- Silver-tongued, can talk her way into or out of any situation and always get what she wants.
- Comes across as airheaded, but is a lot more intelligent than first impression lets on.
- Can be very childish and self-centred. A bit spoilt. Throws short-lived tantrums when things don't get her way, but feels ashamed for it afterwards.
- Loves accessories, sweets, cute animals and shopping. Cooking is her hidden talent that she only shows to her close friends.
- Doesn't think too much on things, but can be a very deep thinker when she puts her mind to it.
- Her only goal in life is to enjoy every moment, and wants everyone else to have fun too. Drags people around with her.
- Loses interest in people easily.
- Able to turn any bad situation into a positive.
- Can be quite blunt and tactless.
- Has tunnel vision fixated on things that interest her.
- Isn't above using others to get what she wants. Takes advantage of Yohan's affection for her often.
- Pure, childlike nature that's hard to hate despite her self-centred tendencies.

*Futaba*
- Very chilled out and easygoing.
- Non-judgemental of others, sees the humanity in everybody.
- Street punk, very street-savvy. Very casual speech style.
- Welcoming to anyone and everyone, warms up to people very quickly. Treats everyone well.
- Spends all of her time with others. Despite her relaxed nature has a fairly large presence in groups, and often takes charge if no-one else does.
- Attuned with nature, or at least the future world's facsimile of it. Likes rainy days and ambience.
- Very good at reading other people, can easily tell what they're thinking. Doesn't use this to her advantage.
- Low energy level, can be very messy and lazy. Hates working.
- Easily swayed. Gets dragged around everywhere by Mika.
- Very artistic, drawing is her favourite hobby. Plays guitar.
- Likes to do things for others. Will always spot you for lunch.
- Not very reliable.
- Wears simple clothes but takes care of her physical appearance.
- Tactful, not honest about her thoughts and feelings.
- Trusts too easily.
- Quite intelligent and a deep thinker.

*Itsuki (Formerly) / Itsukami (As a cyborg)*
- Vengeance seeker out to systematically murder every member of the group he previously worked for after they forcefully turned him into a cyborg.
- Once very level-headed and low in neuroticism, but now has an uncontrollable rage and desire to kill due to being cybernetically fused with a terrorist android programmed to hate and kill everything in sight. Retains his old calm nature until something happens to unleash the beast.
- An ambitious reformer trying to fix the broken world. His devotion to this estranged him from his corrupt former colleagues.
- Always stands by his principles, even when it turns his closest allies against him.
- Enjoys high art and literature, thinks well of people who share his interest.
- Refuses alcohol, only drinks tea.
- Tends to be a killjoy, and doesn't much care about it.
- Has high expectations of others, gives people a calm but demanding "talk" when they fail to meet them.
- Joins the group late, but quickly becomes the "demanding uncle" when he does. Mika tries to avoid him, but Futaba finds him to be pleasant company. The feeling is mutual.
Admittedly I haven't fleshed him out as much as my other characters yet, I have a fairly complete impression of him in my head but haven't put much of it to paper yet.

I might do my characters from my earlier game brainstorm another time.


----------



## MoonlightMagic (Sep 16, 2018)

> Lily: xxTJ 8w7. There isn't really enough to go on for me to give anything more specific than that... making decisions based on what's good for your friends isn't Fe though, that's just being nice. I get the impression her actions are based more on T-reasons than on F-values.
> 
> Tesseki: xxxP 5w6. Maybe IxxP? Sorry, there really isn't anything here that points me towards any cognitive functions. All I can tell is that he's self-focused rather than tribe-focused, hence P. If I was to really try to squeeze something else in I'd say _maybe_ IxTP but can't say for sure.


Got It and thank you for trying.


----------



## MoonlightMagic (Sep 16, 2018)

Max said:


> And sure  Tomorrow would be cool. I'll check out other people's tomorrow also like @MoonlightMagic when I'm in a good headspace. It's like 1am here.


I can understand. While I'm writing this It's "only" half past eight p.m. but my mind is screaming to me to go to bed already, because It's Friday and I need to unbend myself.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

MoonlightMagic said:


> Awesome idea! I've been trying to type my two characters for a long time, but since I'm terrible at It, I had little to no luck.
> 
> So let's start with #1 (Lily).
> 
> ...



Uh, yeah. I think that Lily is an ExxJ at the very least and am edging more toward ExTJ with developed Fi after reading this. Possibly 8w7?

And Tesseki sounds like an IxTP to me. Ti Dom. 5w6? 



Pizzafari said:


> m:
> 
> *Hitoma* (Protagonist)
> - Gun for hire, doesn't think twice about taking lives, but has some level of moral standard for his actions.
> ...


Hitoma- ESFP 8 with developed Te? 
Rei- Unhealthy ISxJ 6?
Yohan - EsFJ 2?
Mika - ENFx 7?
Futaba - xNFJ 9?
Itsuki- Unhealthy xNTJ 1?

(These are all probably bad guesses but I tried my best with them xD).

Sorry about the delay guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Max said:


> Hitoma- ESFP 8 with developed Te?
> Rei- Unhealthy ISxJ 6?
> Yohan - EsFJ 2?
> Mika - ENFx 7?
> ...


Ya did pretty good! Hitoma is a fairly unhealthy ISTP though, but he is 8w9. Rei's ISFJ 6w5 but I wouldn't call her particularly unhealthy, it's more to do with her faulty AI programming. Yohan's ESFJ 2w3, Mika's ESFP 7, originally had her as a 7w6 but she ended up more of a 7w8. Futaba's ENFJ 9w8, Itsukami's INTJ 1wSomething, wouldn't call him unhealthy either though. Again, more just his fucky cybernetics messing with his mind.

Thanks for that!


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Pizzafari said:


> Ya did pretty good! Hitoma is a fairly unhealthy ISTP though, but he is 8w9. Rei's ISFJ 6w5 but I wouldn't call her particularly unhealthy, it's more to do with her faulty AI programming. Yohan's ESFJ 2w3, Mika's ESFP 7, originally had her as a 7w6 but she ended up more of a 7w8. Futaba's ENFJ 9w8, Itsukami's INTJ 1wSomething, wouldn't call him unhealthy either though. Again, more just his fucky cybernetics messing with his mind.
> 
> Thanks for that!


Wow, I didn't do too badly at all xD Cybernetics and AI Programming are 

The reason I did type Hitoma as an Fi user rather than a Ti user was because:
- Gun for hire, doesn't think twice about taking lives, but has some level of moral standard for his actions.
- Stern and calculating.
- Apathetic towards most strangers, but fiercely loyal and protective of people he's taken under his wing.
- Outwardly very calmly stone-faced, but internalises a lot of emotional turmoil.
- Does things his own way, wouldn't allow anyone else to take charge of him.
- Has a very large presence, and tends to make an impression everywhere he goes. Famous in his living area, and most people local to him are acquainted with him on some level. Also has a lot of enemies.
- Loves guns, absinth, and the sea.

1. "He has a level of moral standard for his actions" struck me more as Fi than Ti. I think that a Ti user would want to reason his actions and explain why they made sense to him, rather than just "I have a moral standard". 
2. Fi can be calculating too and stern, especially if someone pisses them off. Or they feel wronged. 
3. I can see Fi being selective to who they open up to, even more so than Inferior Fe. 
4. Fi is pretty emotional interally. It boils up inside the Fi user. Collects over time, right? Not as in the moment as Fe/Se is.
5. "Does things his own way, wouldn't allow anyone else to take charge of him." sounds very Se/Fi/Te 8 to me xD
6. Just SCREAMS SE to me, and in some ways Fi- personal relationships- enemies. 
7. Dat Fi Passion xD

You may disagree with me on that. He doesn't seem very ISTP to me because of the reasons listed, but maybe I am wrong (after all, you're the Fi Dom here). I just got that impression from him. I mean, he still seems like a super cool character. Just not seeing the Ti. 

I also seen a lot of Se there xD and Te, maybe that's why I specifically said ESFP. Not all ESFPs are manic pixie dream creatures. Some of them can be pretty hard to distinguish between ESTPs and ENTJs. Especially the 3s and 8s.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Max said:


> 1. "He has a level of moral standard for his actions" struck me more as Fi than Ti. I think that a Ti user would want to reason his actions and explain why they made sense to him, rather than just "I have a moral standard".
> 2. Fi can be calculating too and stern, especially if someone pisses them off. Or they feel wronged.
> 3. I can see Fi being selective to who they open up to, even more so than Inferior Fe.
> 4. Fi is pretty emotional interally. It boils up inside the Fi user. Collects over time, right? Not as in the moment as Fe/Se is.
> ...


1. He does rely primarily on reason, but there are certain jobs he won't take, or if it's clear he's been lied to about the target/s he'll drop the job. He's not a heartless monster, life's just made him quite emotionally distant from other people, which has made it easier for him to kill. But he wouldn't pull a gun on a true innocent, or a kid, etc. I guess that wasn't all that useful for typing him, but wanted to make sure he didn't sound like a sociopath :tongue:
2. That's fair.
3. That's more just down to him being distant from others again. His head's a little messed up. With that point I was mainly trying to hint at his introversion :wink:
4. Aye indeed, maybe internalised wasn't the best word to use, maybe "ignored" would've been a better word to use. He's hardened himself a lot but the neuroticism is still there, untended. But T's can be plenty emotional (as I'm sure you know as a T), they just usually prefer not to let those emotions get in the way of their decisions.
5. I'd say that's more Ti than Te :tongue: since Ti-users prefer to ignore the norm and work things out for themselves, whereas trusting 'common knowledge' is more the Te preference.
6. Hehehehe. He's a hard guy not to notice :tongue: I didn't necessarily mean he has has some form of actual relationship with all the people in his living area though, but he speaks to a lot of people because of his job, and he's also earned a fair bit of local notoriety, so pretty much anyone local to his home that the player has him speak to will know him by name and have some kind of personal experience with/opinion of him.
7. I wouldn't say he has a burning passion for it, but everyone has their interests :wink:

The points I gave were probably a bit misleading, I was just listing things as they came to mind. I'm not very good at explaining things 

Thanks for saying he seems cool though 

Edit: Wow, I used a lot of emotes here.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay let's type my latest invention, Chemari:

Chemari (some dude Max met and might end up as a main character):
- Is pretty headstrong and tough. Not afraid to fight his own battles and take on people bigger than him.
- Is honest and likes to get to the point.
- Is a very quick problem solver. 
- Is pretty smug, self-confident, determined and strong willed.
- Not afraid of a challenge.
- Can be pretty charming but emotionally stunted at the same time. 
- Not great with emotions or intimacy but is trying to better himself.
- Has an addictive personality.
- Likes working out everyday for at least an hour and a half.
- Never seems to run out of energy. Never needs more than four hours of sleep to sustain himself.
- Usually pretty quiet and aloof but lets his guard down around people he trusts.
- Likes to flirt and show off at the club. 
- Is like Marmite, you either love him or hate him.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Let’s do Mac too. He is Max’s twin brother born on the same day (non identical). 

- Says really random things. Has random metaphor usage. Very animated in his word usage.

- Very creative. Likes to paint, draw and design things on paper and his PC. 

- Very energetic. Even more so than Max at times. Has a bit of a spontaneous, slightly nervous energy to him.

- Can be an erratic person both mentally and physically. Likes to dress in random clothes. 

- Is a little bit weird and socially awkward but people find that “cute”.

- Has a “live and let live attitude”. Tends to go with the flow and adapt to that. 

- Although he is the gentle, more sensitive twin, he has an overly protective side and will defend people and himself when he needs to. 

- Enjoys working out to release stress.

- Friendly and outgoing. Charming and fun to be around. Very sociable at times. Gets along well with people. Can bring them together. 

- Likes singing and is good at it. Also good at voice impersonations and mimicking people. 

- Is a bit of a weird outsider to people. Has a lot of conflict at times with his haters and was seen as weird growing up but he’s settled down and grown into himself a lot since them. 
@Pizzafari you still wanna do this? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

@Max I'd say Chemari is a pretty clear ESTP, maybe 3w4, and maybe ExFP for Mac, not sure of enneatype, from the points you favoured I think you're going for ENFP  or could be ENFJ, I'm seeing some traits that sound tribe-focused but it's hard to say for sure with the points listed.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Pizzafari said:


> @Max I'd say Chemari is a pretty clear ESTP, maybe 3w4, and maybe ExFP for Mac, not sure of enneatype, from the points you favoured I think you're going for ENFP  or could be ENFJ, I'm seeing some traits that sound tribe-focused but it's hard to say for sure with the points listed.


Thanks and yeah, he'd be an ESTP most likely and I thought about ISTP but all that Se comes to surface you know?

And Mac. I guessed that he was ExFP or ENFJ. I knew he was a feeler and extroverted and prolly not a heavy Si user xD And his enneagram? 7w6 or 9? Not sure. He sorta balances Max out in a way, you know?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

*Guess Who's Back, Back?*








So, I'm back again with *MORE* characters from a recent project. The story is called Jank (yeah, weird I know but so what?) and it follows two best friends trying to keep out of trouble and have a good start into adulthood. 

The main characters are:


*Jack "Donny" Donnelly: *​
Is a big flirt. Especially at clubs.
Very impulsive. His Dad, Cormac's frustrated with him when he does that.
Very fast thinker. Can barely keep up with his own thoughts.
Hyperactive. Has some sort of disorder.
Is very charming. Especially around women/people he wants to get on his side.
Can do dumb things, not on purpose but more in the spare of the moment.
Is very good at recalling facts.
Can make convicing arguments. 
Can be wreckless at times. 
Is easily bored. 
Always comes up with schemes.
Is good at finding loopholes.
Is a great escape artist, good at finding his way out of trouble.
Is a rebel. Very present minded in the real world. Has strong opinons that he's not afraid to share.
Is smart. Very smart, especially practically.
Doesn't need to revise things and gets good grades.
Is a good bullshitter. Can make almost anything seem like 'it happened'.
Is secretly spiritual and thinks life has a higher meaning.


*Lee "Sad Boy" Mason:*​
Is very nervous around women and strangers.
Likes to think everything through (has a pros/cons list for everything).
Is pretty good at predicting things.
Has a calming effect on people.
Is very good at solving predicaments. Wants to make sense of the world.
Is a slower thinker than Donny but more percise/accurate. 
Very loyal, caring friend when he trusts you.
Has long term goals but can be flexible if HAS to be.
Empathetic. Very good with people's emotions. 
Can amuse himself for hours with theories. LOVES conspiracy theories. Loves debunking them.
Always sees things from a different standpoint.
Is waivering with his faith. But believes in God. 
Is a great artist with a creative mind.
Incredibly gifted, intelligent and a visionary but very lazy.
Is a good shoulder to cry on. 
Likes to revise and mull over things. His grades are excellent.
Is a lot more organized than Donny. Has numerous back-up plans.
Is quite 'scattered' and 'spaced' out from the real world compared to Donny.

You can enneagram them too if you want. I am interested to know your thoughts.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Jack - ExTP (leaning ENTP?) 3w2 or 7w8
Lee - ISFP 9w1

Let's do mine (mbti and enneagram ideally):
Name: Talia 
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Facts
- She likes to toy with people
- She is a "puppet master" in some ways - secretly pulling the strings 
- She has a lot of ambition
- She lacks respect for rules and authority
- She has a gothic sense of style
- She gets bored easily
- She is a trickster
- She is a pathological liar (sociopathic)
- While she is a manipulator, she is very cold and calculated about it.
- She can adapt to changing situations easily, she is able to predict every outcome. Literally, expecting the unexpected.
- She suffers from kleptomania
- She knows how to make every situation benefit her.
- She prefers chaos to order.
- She has always been somewhat of an attention seeker.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds ENxJ 3w4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risingmercxry (Oct 28, 2019)

The character:

- She likes to do research for fun and keeps a notebook for it (especially about ancient civilizations and mythology)
- She doesn't have close friends but has many acqaintences and is well liked
- She obsesses easily about things (books/movies) and people
- She's trapped in nostalgia and can't let go of people (she carries around her dead grandmothers picture)
- She's loyal to her family, eventhough they're not the nicest people
- She's manipulative and a good actress (pretending to be someone else to gain the other persons trust)
- She dates people without actually loving them (not with the intention of hurting them)
- She cares about others, helps whenever she can
- She despises selfish people
- She's jumpy, lively and a social person; but gets harsh as soon as she's tired of people
- People describe her as "difficult"

I'm curious.

Thank you :3 :heart:


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

@risingmercxry ENFP 3w2
I'll just copy paste mine from above

Name: Talia
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Facts
- She likes to toy with people
- She is a "puppet master" in some ways - secretly pulling the strings
- She has a lot of ambition
- She lacks respect for rules and authority
- She has a gothic sense of style
- She gets bored easily
- She is a trickster
- She is a pathological liar (sociopathic)
- While she is a manipulator, she is very cold and calculated about it.
- She can adapt to changing situations easily, she is able to predict every outcome. Literally, expecting the unexpected.
- She suffers from kleptomania
- She knows how to make every situation benefit her.
- She prefers chaos to order.
- She has always been somewhat of an attention seeker.


----------



## risingmercxry (Oct 28, 2019)

@tiger greengrass

Sounds like an ENTJ to me; 8w7 sounds right (but I'm not an expert on enneagrams)


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

risingmercxry said:


> @tiger greengrass
> 
> Sounds like an ENTJ to me; 8w7 sounds right (but I'm not an expert on enneagrams)


Ah okay, I mean I did intend for her to be a 3w4 actually.


----------



## risingmercxry (Oct 28, 2019)

@tiger greengrass

Oh! Sorry I didn't catch up with it. 
I thought that the focus was more on her trying to control her surroundings, because of all the manipulation. And then there's her lack of sensitivity towards other (you know, you wouldn't manipulate and lie and steal and toy with them if you're aware of other peoples feelings [or if you give a shit]) and the despising authority thing also suited 8w7.

However, sorry 
But hey, a new perspective is always nice. It gives you an idea about the difference of how the character is perceived and how you want your character to be perceived. Do me a favor: Write one hell of a character and a masterpiece of a story! Good luck :3


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I have 2 characters in my mind:

Name: Netronis/Neotronus (Idk what perfect name to give it)
Alightment: Neutral Good
- He likes to help/rescue people, but it drains alot of energy.
- He is considered smart and intelligent by many.
- He can be nostalgic, sometimes.
- He does not hold on to either status QUO or againts it; He does whats best for others or whats considered to be valid for the situation, sometimes well, it can lead him to trouble.
- He is scatterbrained
- He likes to jump into action, acts on impulses.
- He has a very cyberpunkish apperance style (Perfect male slim body with some muscles, enchanted with some cybernetics, long hair) and takes pride on it.
- While he can be practical, he is quite fearfull and can be rebelious.
- He can be arrogant at times, but he tries his best to keep it under control.

Name: Devil/Lucifer/Shadow, God of Death in awakening mode or when possesing a soul of another human being as a symbiote
Alightment: Lawful Evil
- He likes to strike from the shadows
- He likes torturing people as his hobby
- He is charismatic, liar and manipulator
- he deletes/Destroyes anything that has led to his demise.
- He is cold, has discordant emotions, can lead to psychotic attacks.
- Very quiet and calculating.
- Half Imp/dragon with a humanoid head and horns in default form, tall and slim humanoid figure when possesing a soul/in awakening "God of death" form, black-pitch eyes with a red dot as It's eye centre iris, body gender depends on which gender of the soul it possesed.
- While possesing multiple souls can make him more powerful, it makes him unstable and more vulnerable.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Netronis - ISxP
Devil - ESTJ

My OC:
Name - Storm
Anarchistic cult leader. She would get her cult members to commit shootings and crimes in general in order to create mistrust in the city and mistrust in the authority figures to lure more people into her cult. Chaotic Evil. She'd also be good at framing those in power and make it look like they were responsible for crimes they didn't commit. Her cult members looked to her for someone who could lead them. She would never use force to get what she wants - if someone was to rebel she would let them and make sure their efforts would lead to disaster in order to use them as an example.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Queen Talia said:


> Netronis - ISxP
> Devil - ESTJ
> 
> My OC:
> ...


Sounds like an evil ENFJ lol.

*___*

Okay, I made some more characters:

*Adrian*

Quite social
Pretty optimistic
Impulsive
Can be cold at times
Can be analytic
Good at arguments
Bad at commitments/relationships
Is a good salesman
Kinda outgoing
Is tactically persuasive (he can get anyone to do anything for him)
Likes musicals
He's very fond of his pink bathrobe
Likes to annoy Marvin to get a rise out of him sometimes
Enjoys taking risks at times
He's good at organising and making systems
Is a social media expert
Likes to work out at the gym
Likes to show off sometimes
Likes to go shopping
Has a collection of centipedes in a spare room he likes to observe and chart their growth

*Marvin *

Introverted
Has to be drunk to really enjoy people
Very controlled, compared to Adrian
Ice queen
Analytical expert
Great at arguments
Wants to commit long term, but is terrible at getting close to people
Ok at sales
Standoffish
Grumpy
Likes the gym
Likes TV shows about gangs, heists and crime procedurals
Can be aggressive towards Adrian at times
Very good at organising things and knowing systems inside out
Prefers to study the law than go on social media
Likes boxing
Is quite humble, but dresses well
Hates shopping, would rather buy stuff online
Really hates Adrian's centipede collection and most animals are annoying to him

*Christian*

Extroverted
Likes to have a good time
Makes Adrian seem contained
Bitch (he also calls other people that, and it's his catchphrase)
Is genuinely good at analysing things when he's bothered
Wins every argument
Is a trainwreck of one night stands, broken bottles and used condoms
"Hey you, I'm gonna sell you, this and you're buying it right now."
Very standoffish at times
Can be super stoic, cold and grumpy
Likes boxing, going to the gym and fighting
Likes Drag Race, experimenting with his look and being controversial
Is the king of aggression and bad relations
Decent at organising things and keeping himself clean
Is very sassy, and likes to make fun of people
Really likes boxing
Likes to annoy people by rubbing things in
Likes any form of shopping (especailly when he's not paying)
Tati is the only person he's "loved".

*Gabe*

Christian's fraternal twin
The "golden boy" of the family
Has three kids and a wife
Responsible
Pleasant
Articulate
High achiever
Likes family nights out
Really enjoys romantic dates with his wife (when he has time)
He likes football and can be a bro (when he has to be)
Enjoys home improvement
Likes to tease Christian a bit
Helpful
Rarely gets angry (unless Christian pushes him)
Likes to keep the peace (good compromiser)

*Tati*

Kind
Can be a bit sassy
Gets a rise out of fighting Christian back
Not a pushover, is very assertive
Motherly
Generally optimistic
Has her own business (ambitious)
Enjoys parties
Really enjoys romantic dates with his wife (when he has time)
Enjoys music, fashion, good coffee and playing pool
Is very organised, direct and even blunt when she has to be
Hates to admit she still loves Christian and has feelings for him
Secretly romantic
Gets mad at Christian and imcompetent people
Has dated Christian's exes before (male and female) to annoy him


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## GhostCat_99 (Feb 11, 2021)

I have two Characters for you. Let's call them Character #A and Character #B

Let's start with Character #A.

Character #A is an intelligent person.
He is very isolated from other people. He lives in a house far away from any city and doesn't have any neighbours near him.
He is obsessed with making his visions a reality, to the point that he completely disregards other people's feelings or opinions.
This character doesn't care about other people's in general.
He enjoys torturing and humiliating other people.
He suppresses his emotions and seems to be cold and unfeeling from the outside. However, he also has moments where they explosively come to the surface ( sort of like an erupting volcano), especially his negative emotions.
He is good at and enjoys everything to the last detail. Unfortunately, he tends to overfocus on meaningless details and overlook the vitally important things.
He has a gigantic ego.
And now let's get to Character #B

He can be very charismatic.
He is rich and loves to flaunt his wealth in front of other people.
This character is very cunning and uses complex plans to manipulate people into doing horrible things for him.
He feels little to no compassion for other people.
His Victims usually consist of people that have problems related to money that he can take advantage of.
He does those things for two main reasons:


He enjoys having power over other people and being able to manipulate and corrupt them.
He wants to be remembered by other people, and he has convinced himself that people who do bad things get less easily forgotten than people who do good things.

And I would also like to know how Character #A and Character #B would get along. Like, what their relationship would be like if they had to work together.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

GhostCat_99 said:


> I have two Characters for you. Let's call them Character #A and Character #B
> 
> Let's start with Character #A.
> 
> ...


I’ll do you if you do mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostCat_99 (Feb 11, 2021)

Max said:


> I'll do you if you do mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would guess: 

Adrian - ENTJ

Marvin - ISTJ

Christian: ESTP

Gabe: ESFJ

Tati: EXTJ 



I don't have that much experience with typing, but I tried my best.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

GhostCat_99 said:


> I have two Characters for you. Let's call them Character #A and Character #B
> 
> Let's start with Character #A.
> 
> ...


Alright, A sounds like a very unhealthy INTJ. 

ENxJ for two, also unhealthy. 

If you want to do that whole relations thing, you also might want to look into socionics. It explores that concept deeper. MBTI doesn't really have that as a concept within it.


----------

